# Dubai Court hearing



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi - am seeking advice,

I was found drunk, obviously few to many and as I was practically passed out, police picked me up I was in the station for 30 hours approx., left passport and got let out, week after went in they gave me passport back and I left a deposit.
I got call saying to attend Dubai court, just curious on what would or could happen now, anyone been through this, 
they said that is was nothing serious at the time, but confused on court part, hopefully its just to stamp and confirm a fine and that's it, but obviously worried.
I have certainly learnt now from this
I hadn't renewed my liquor license either (have now, another thing learnt)

appreciate and useful comments please


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

5000 AED fine for consuming alcohol without a licence is possible outcome


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well legally, the penalties for consuming alcohol without a license can be up to 6 months in prison and/or a fine of 2,000 dhs. They usually go with the fines. But given that you were also drunk in public i.e. passed out, they might see fit to make the punishment higher. It really depends who's in that judging seat on the day. Had a couple of friends go through this - one was in the clink for about 2 weeks.

Be VERY apologetic, humble and just take what's given.

But the fact that they've given you your passport back is a good sign. Usually they don't.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> 5000 AED fine for consuming alcohol without a licence is possible outcome


I thought the fine is 20K AED- to 30K AED for drunken driving... dont know whether it is true or not.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

stevieboy1980 said:


> left passport and got let out, week after went in they gave me passport back and I left a deposit.


This does not make sense, the police do not take a deposit.

I'm calling you a liar.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> This does not make sense, the police do not take a deposit.
> 
> I'm calling you a liar.


Correct me if I am wrong here, the "deposit" is actually a fine and my wild guess is the amount is AED 20K.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Sunder said:


> Correct me if I am wrong here, the "deposit" is actually a fine and my wild guess is the amount is AED 20K.


I'll correct you as you're wrong.

Dubai Police have no authority to do this, only the court does. No way will you get your passport back until the court case is over.

He's lying. It doesn't happen.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Maybe 'a deposit' is an euphemism for throwing up some more in the cell ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Maybe 'a deposit' is an euphemism for throwing up some more in the cell ?


Well as the OP has been on here since 2008 he really should know not to ******** us.

Darwin award - just cos he pleaded for a mod role years ago.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> I'll correct you as you're wrong.
> 
> Dubai Police have no authority to do this, only the court does. No way will you get your passport back until the court case is over.
> 
> He's lying. It doesn't happen.


Thanks Rascal, I am all clear now


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Rascal said:


> I'll correct you as you're wrong. Dubai Police have no authority to do this, only the court does. No way will you get your passport back until the court case is over. He's lying. It doesn't happen.


I am not lying and have no reason to I was only asking people's advice
I stated exactly how it happened.
I left 3k they gave me a receipt for deposit in Arabic. Our company pro came with the me maybe he helped do it that way not sure

I went to prosecution part in police station then to a room where i left the money and got receipt

Then on ground floor a guy who had all the passports in envelopes then gave and I signed for it

Then I got a call for court hearing


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sunder said:


> I thought the fine is 20K AED- to 30K AED for drunken driving... dont know whether it is true or not.


I believe for driving it is lot higher yes


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

According to the below article the punishment for getting caught drinking without a license can be up to six months in jail or a fine of up to Dhs2,000. Usually, Dubai Courts judges will only issue fines of Dhs2,000.
Dubai residents urged to buy licence ahead of party season

Drink driving is another matter though... That's the crime that can land you with a 20,000 AED fine and or imprisonment.
Drink and drive law & the punishment in UAE | Dubai Law Firm with Best Lawyers in UAE - Khairallah Advocates & Legal ConsultantsDubai Law Firm with Best Lawyers in UAE – Khairallah Advocates & Legal Consultants

Was your incident after a brunch? Perhaps lay off the brunches for now Stevieboy...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

stevieboy1980 said:


> I am not lying and have no reason to I was only asking people's advice
> I stated exactly how it happened.
> I left 3k they gave me a receipt for deposit in Arabic. Our company pro came with the me maybe he helped do it that way not sure
> 
> ...


You're lying.

Or not telling the whole truth, so still lying.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Rascal said:


> You're lying. Or not telling the whole truth, so still lying.


I'm not lying about any of it or anything 

I am not going to be rude to someone I don't know so appreciate your input 

Thanks.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

QOFE said:


> According to the below article the punishment for getting caught drinking without a license can be up to six months in jail or a fine of up to Dhs2,000. Usually, Dubai Courts judges will only issue fines of Dhs2,000. Dubai residents urged to buy licence ahead of party season Drink driving is another matter though... That's the crime that can land you with a 20,000 AED fine and or imprisonment. Drink and drive law & the punishment in UAE | Dubai Law Firm with Best Lawyers in UAE - Khairallah Advocates & Legal ConsultantsDubai Law Firm with Best Lawyers in UAE – Khairallah Advocates & Legal Consultants Was your incident after a brunch? Perhaps lay off the brunches for now Stevieboy...


No it wasn't a brunch.
I have license now. Just didn't renew it before, my mistake.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

stevieboy1980 said:


> No it wasn't a brunch.
> I have license now. Just didn't renew it before, my mistake.


Hmmm. What will a brunch do if you're legless and passed out on a regular night?
I'm just thinking that if you get caught a second time for being too intoxicated the authorities might find another clause to slap you with another fine and/or a prison despite having a license?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

QOFE said:


> Hmmm. What will a brunch do if you're legless and passed out on a regular night? I'm just thinking that if you get caught a second time for being too intoxicated the authorities might find another clause to slap you with another fine and/or a prison despite having a license?


Agree with you I will drive or just have soft drinks until it's all cleared agree


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

tough audience today.. 😨


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The brunch abusers.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Dubai Police have no authority to do this, only the court does. No way will you get your passport back until the court case is over.


You are correct that Police have no authority to do this, but once the case is referred to Public Prosecution, the prosecutor has wide discretion on how to deal with the situation. 

If the case involves a first time offender and the prosecutor believes it will result only in a fine (viz. not jail time or deportation), it is not unusual for the passport to be released in exchange for a bond of slightly higher than the fine amount. You simply get the relevant application done at a typing center and get the prosecutor in charge to approve it.


----------

